# Vetassess- Employment evidence



## henry_fonda (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have a few queries would be grateful if you can assist. 

1. If one works from 16 Sept 2012 to 1 Sept 2013, can it be considered as 1 year of work experience?

2. According to Vetassess http://www.vetassess.com.au/download/qualification_assessment/SRG1%20Explanatory%20Notes.pdf?id=161120130816PM#page=6


> The Statement of Service or Reference should:
> 
> show the official company or government department letterhead of the organisation which employed you
> 
> ...


Well, my service letter has most of the things mentioned above except "my duties undertaken and hours per fortnight", so do I need to submit a statutory declaration? or can I obtain a reference letter from my general manager listing the above things?

Note to moderators: my apologies if this discussion thread already exists. 

Cheers for all your valuable inputs.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

henry_fonda said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a few queries would be grateful if you can assist.
> 
> ...


Well, you have your service letter and now take a reference letter and send both to VETASSESS.


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

hey, can any send me a sample of statement of service/reference letter/self declaration for vet assess? or could anyone check my format? Thanks in advance.


----------

